# Prayers needed



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Please pray for a dear friend of mine and my whole family. 
He is in the hospital. This is a dear friend of mine. Please pray for him, his soul,and his family.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers being said. I hope he gets better fast.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 7, 2012)

Consider it done. I pray that all turns out just fine soon.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 7, 2012)

Prayers being sent his way. Take Care Now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 13, 2012)

keep praying for the family.  He's worse. He's in the Lord's hands now. Pray.


----------



## Chirpy (Feb 13, 2012)

Praying for all of you.


----------

